

StyleJS: Dynamic CSS styling - vmorgulis
https://github.com/deamme/StyleJS

======
grandman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript_Style_Sheets](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript_Style_Sheets)

dumb then dumb now

